# Which is better: 4 foot or 6 foot leashes?



## Chicagocanine

So the title pretty much says it all... Which is better: 4 ft or 6 ft leash, and why?

I am partially asking because I'm thinking of buying a new leash that matches Bianca's collar and they come in either 4 or 6 foot, 1" wide leather. 
Also I'm just curious what other people use. I use 6 foot for most things (except for walks I use a custom 7 foot over-the-shoulder Biothane leash) but I am considering getting a 4 foot since it would be better for some things(like events) and I don't really have one that length. Besides the custom leash I mostly use 6 foot leather leashes that are very skinny, maybe 3/8"?


----------



## codmaster

I got a 6' with a short handle right next to the snap - GREAT leash as it is very much easier to coontrol my dog with the handle in close traffic; but I can let him wander a bit when we can. And the 6' length is great for practicing his formal obedience.


----------



## sagelfn

I prefer the 4ft. I don't like having a lot of extra slack and never let Sage get out away from me in crowds so prefer 4ft or less when out in public


----------



## vicky2200

I chose none of the above. I think it depends on the dog and the situation. Dakota's leash is just over 1 foot. It is this way because he chew through two leashes (within a matter of seconds) and because he walks rather slow most of the time so slack isn't needed. Ditto's leash is probably 6 feet long ( I'm not measuring, this is a good estimate) it is good for running and for general walks. Daisy's is probably about 5 feet long and is good for general walks and OKAY for walking. In the future, if I can afford to do so, I'd like to have a long leash/lead (7 foot) for times when a leash isn't 100% necessary but I still dont quite trust the dog, such as on trails perhaps, a 5 foot for general neighborhood walking, and a short one for walking through crowds for each dog. When I take Ditto in crowds I use Dakota's leash and it provides great control.


----------



## Konotashi

I like the 4 ft leash. I don't like Ozzy being way out in front of me. A little bit ahead is fine, but I don't like him being 5 feet ahead.


----------



## doggiedad

i voted equally as good. when your dog is trained
to heel what difference does it make? you can loop
a 6', 7', 8', etc. leash and make it half it's length,
you can fold it down or slide your hand down the leash
to take away some of it's length.


----------



## Rua

I've been using a 3 foot leash that's been really good considering we are still working on the whole "walking on the lead" thing. I have a 6 foot as well, which I plan to use once Juno gets a bit more coordinated on her lead.


----------



## Good_Karma

I prefer four foot for running and for walking in public. Only use the six foot for walks if we are out on the back roads with no people.


----------



## Liesje

I use a 3' as my trial lead (can't stand extra lead bunched up in my hand or lead hanging down) and 6' for multi-purpose. DH prefers 6-8' for jogging the dogs. In a crowded area I'd use my 3' to walk a dog.


----------



## bocron

We use 3 foot leads most of the time, we have a dozen 6 ft leads around but almost never use them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I only use a 4ft very very occasionally,,I mainly use a 6fter biothane, which I love love love...I just bought a 10 ft biothane as well, really like that one to


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

For most of the time, shorter is better! Even 3' sometimes. Add my 3' arm to a 3' leash and the dog can be 6' away. Take a 6' leash and my dog can really be a distance in an instant.

If I constantly have a 6' leash bundled up in my hand, that's a pain.

For training, I like the 6' leash because I can get a bit further away and still be connected. But this is in a more controlled environment, and I'm (hopefully) paying more attention then just out and about on a walk.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

pull tabs are a wonderful thing to forgot to add that in my post


----------



## FG167

Good_Karma said:


> I prefer four foot for running and for walking in public. Only use the six foot for walks if we are out on the back roads with no people.


Me too - I actually prefer 3' for my big dogs but Eden is so short, 4' is better so then I can use the same lead on both of them.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> If I constantly have a 6' leash bundled up in my hand, that's a pain.


I agree!



JakodaCD OA said:


> pull tabs are a wonderful thing to forgot to add that in my post


Ohhh yeah, I love tabs as well!


----------



## lhczth

For training I like 4' or shorter. If I need something longer I use a long line. I own a 6' leash, but have only used it to practice ring training (conformation) with my dogs. Haven't actually used it for anything else in many many years.


----------



## kiya

I went with 6'. That's what I have on Lakota. But i use two 4' leads attached to each other on my other 2 dogs. I allow my dogs to walk on loose lead in the trails or roads where there is no traffic. I started using the 2 leads attached when I was riding my horse and taking the dogs, this way if I was on my horse I had enough lead for the dogs and if I got off the horse I could shorten the lead easily.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I have 2 leather 2 ft leash, it's the size we use the most. I also have a couple of 6 ft leash, it doesn't get used, I feel like I wasted money on them.

The other that I use a lot is the 10 ft leather for training.


----------



## FredD

I use a leash I designed and made for my dogs. Its a all in one, training tab, traffic tab, traffic leads (3' or 4') all together 6'6" walking leash.


----------



## Caledon

I like my 6 foot leather leash. It is well broken in, fairly thin and very comfortable. I like this length for walks because I do allow her to have some sniffing time and I find this length perfect for that. I also like the longer leash for doing obedience work on our walks. 

I do have a thicker 6 foot leather leash, not broken in and I can't stand it. I think I would like it if I could only break it in.


----------



## ladyfreckles

I prefer 3 foot leads in crowded places. 4-6ft only if we are in a low traffic area. I prefer to keep my dogs close to me. When I used to dog walk I would use 3ft leads on dogs I was unfamiliar with so I could keep them at my side at all times. It's just safer when you're around a lot of other people. Though of course, if you trained the dog yourself and they have a solid heel and "here" command the leash length can be irrelevant.


----------



## RealityDreamer

For me, it's 4 feet for training or trial..and 6 feet for walking/jogging with the dogs


----------



## Chicagocanine

The leash I usually use lately is 7 feet but it converts into a waist or shoulder leash. I usually use it over my shoulder in which case the length the dog has is just under 3 feet. Before I always used 6 foot leashes, and if I was in a situation where I needed a shorter leash I just held a loop of the leash in my hand to make it shorter. This is why I am having trouble trying to decide if I should get the new leash in 6 foot or 4 foot. It's a "fancy"(expensive) leash so I want to make the right choice. Since it is a really nice leash and will match her collar I figured I would probably mostly use it when we are in public so I was thinking 4 feet might be better since I usually keep her at my side in public anyway. The only problem with this is if I want to do something where I need a little distance from her, for example if I'm at a festival and sitting down to eat and have her lay down under the table; or if I want to take a photo of her; I don't know if 4 feet is enough.


----------



## Stella's Mom

I started Stella on a 4 foot leash when she was a young puppy. Now that she is just 1 year old and knows how to walk nicely on the leash, I use a 7 foot lead.


----------



## mycobraracr

Stella's Mom said:


> I started Stella on a 4 foot leash when she was a young puppy. Now that she is just 1 year old and knows how to walk nicely on the leash, I use a 7 foot lead.


If she walks nice on the 4ft leash. Why do you need the extra length?Please do not take this in a negetive way because it is not. Darn txt you can never tell a persons tone/demeanor. I am just wanting to learn if there is an advantage to the 7ft leash.


----------



## Stella's Mom

mycobraracr said:


> If she walks nice on the 4ft leash. Why do you need the extra length?Please do not take this in a negetive way because it is not. Darn txt you can never tell a persons tone/demeanor. I am just wanting to learn if there is an advantage to the 7ft leash.


It is because I bought one for her Shutzhund training and it is a very nice leather lead that is now accessible to me.


----------



## Hercules

I have a 3' on Zeus and I am going to be getting a 1' soon, I don't like all of that extra slack. For Juno, I have a 6 footer and it is ALWAYS getting caught on something or it wraps around her. IMO the shorter the leash, the better.


----------



## Msmaria

The 4 ft leash worked really well for training, because we worked on heel so much the 6ft was way to much leash. I had to roll it around my arm. The 6 ft leash (A nice leather one my daughter bought) I like for strolling that way he can wander a little without a tight pull. He now knows if the leash tightens up he needs to wait for me. so I think it depends on your preference and what your using it for.


----------



## GrammaD

4ft for rally and obedience

6ft for walks

20ft (or longer!) for field work

edited to add - a traffic lead for dock jumping events and trips to the vet!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

I prefer 4ft for most situations. I feel as though it gives me more control in closed in environments. Even walking the 4ft works much better because it gives my dog just enough room to walk a head or on the grass but stick to one side and not get tangled because its easier to maneuver him without too much slack slowing down the process which I dont like just in case of an emergency, I need to be able to get him out of the way as quickly and efficiently as possible.


----------



## SuperG

6 foot.....more "latitude" when they've earned it.

SuperG


----------



## Tiffseagles

I have 6 ft leashes but want 4 foot ones instead. I don't like the extra room 6 ft allows in crowds or at dog events, so I usually wrap it around my hand to make it 2-4 ft anyway.


----------



## trcy

When I'm training I use a 6 feet lead and sometimes 30 feet. When we are just going out and about I grab the 4 feet lead.


----------



## alexg

A 6' leash can become a 4' by simply sliding the hand 2' toward the dog. A 4' leash can't be turned into 6'.


----------



## Longfisher

*Trainer*

Trainer showed me how to use 6' leash and insisted I hold it in my right hand while dog walks on left side. That gives me plenty of room to do a sharp correction, if needed, but also gives the dog enough leeway to feel a bit more free than a 4' leash would allow.

Those who hold the leash in their left hand would probably use the 4' leash better.

LF


----------



## huntergreen

doggiedad said:


> i voted equally as good. when your dog is trained
> to heel what difference does it make? you can loop
> a 6', 7', 8', etc. leash and make it half it's length,
> you can fold it down or slide your hand down the leash
> to take away some of it's length.


this was my first thought. i always used a six ft lead to get to the point where it won't matter. a longer lead can be held so it is shorter. a shorter lead cannot be made longer.


----------



## stephyjohnson4

I use 6 foot, but 4 foot would also work. To me its almost the same.


----------



## DJEtzel

I don't like anything longer than 4'... And I prefer 3/8" or 1/2" biothane.


----------

